# Caro - Berlin Tag und Nacht 10.03.2014 1x



## Isthor (18 März 2014)

*Caro - Berlin Tag und Nacht 10.03.2014

13,3 MB
2:02 Minuten
640x360*

Isthor-869.rar (13,36 MB) - uploaded.net



​


----------



## kienzer (18 März 2014)

:thx: für caro


----------



## Radioactivemen (26 Apr. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## harald08 (29 Juli 2014)

Dass sie mal in nem porno mitgespielt hat ist kein wunder^^


----------



## battle (30 Juli 2014)

download geht nicht


----------



## ipodtouche (31 Juli 2014)

Ich lebe einfach mal diese Sendung Danke für Caro:thx:


----------



## Cradlean (5 Aug. 2014)

der burner!
Ist das video erst mit den 20 beiträgen freigestellt?


----------



## ds92 (23 Aug. 2014)

danke für caro!


----------



## fixofoxi (23 Aug. 2014)

leider verpixelt...schade!


----------



## dolla89 (25 Aug. 2014)

Obwohl ich ihre anderen Filmchen kenne is auch das hier heiss


----------



## Goolive (20 Sep. 2014)

Bin ich blind oder ist der Link nicht mehr da?


----------



## Sachse (20 Sep. 2014)

Goolive schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder ist der Link nicht mehr da?



Link war immer da, war auf dem Stop-Schild einer Seite ganz unten zu finden. Hab den oben frei gemacht, ist eh BS mit so nem Schutz, da bräuchte man andere Relink-Sachen.


----------



## Isthor (21 Sep. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> Link war immer da, war auf dem Stop-Schild einer Seite ganz unten zu finden. Hab den oben frei gemacht, ist eh BS mit so nem Schutz, da bräuchte man andere Relink-Sachen.



Es ging nicht um Schutz sondern um mir Reuploads zu vereinfachen.
Wenn was down ist füge ich beim Linkshortener einfach den neuen Link ein und die Datei ist wieder überall erreichbar.
Ohne den Dienst muss ich hier jeden meiner Beiträge mit dem neuen Link melden und darauf warten bis er von einem Mod in den Beitrag editiert wird oder für jeden Reupload einen neuen Beitrag erstellen.
Das war sehr nervig und ich habe extra mit dem Linkshortener angefangen weil es viel weniger Arbeit ist.

Aber da diese Dienste mittlerweile alle Uploaded Links ablehnen muss ich leider wieder die Direktlinks nehmen.


----------



## Sachse (21 Sep. 2014)

oder einfach mal nen Hoster nehmen, der net in der Schweiz ist. 

Sorry klingt hart schräg und will deine Erfahrungen net in Frage stellen, aber du bist seit Jahren dabei und ich auch und UL ist was das löschen angeht, das schnellste was in der Szene gibt, das es die überhaupt noch gibt, wundert mich ernsthaft. Deine rar-files sind net verdächtig, aber wenn was zuviel geladen wird, löscht UL auch mal profilaktisch, wenn ich meine Warez-Sites so anschaue. Nur soviel dazu, aber das erklärt auch, warum du solche Dinge verwendest, die Haltbarbeit verbessert das aber nicht, macht nur Mehr-Arbeit, den auch die Sachen müssen wir checken, den die normalen User melden es nicht und für mich gesprochen, interessiert solcher Plunder auch nicht, aber muss ihn ja anschaun


----------



## Isthor (21 Sep. 2014)

Du darfst meine Uploads nicht mit Warez verleichen.

Ich muss die Sachen frühstens nach einigen Monaten neu hochladen wenn es sich um ein Video handelt das nicht sehr gefragt ist.
Auch jetzt sind noch einige Dateien online die ich Ende 2012 hochgeladen habe als ich mit Uploaded anfing und ich hatte dort nie ein Premiumaccount um die Haltbarkeit zu erhöhen.

Mit Haltbarkeit habe ich absolut keine Probleme.
Ich habe so ziemlich alle Hoster gestestet und bei Uploaded sind meine Dateien einfach am längsten online.
Bei meinen Videos werden auch keine 4 und 5-stelligen Downloadzahlen wie bei Warez erreicht.

Das mit den Archiven bei einzelnen Videos habe ich mir damals so angewöhnt weil die Hoster immer die Leerzeichen im Dateinamen mit _ ersetzt oder einfach entfernt haben und dieWörtereinfachzusammenklebten und das einfach blöd aussah.
Also habe ich sie in ein Archiv gesteckt und hochgeladen.
Vielleicht kann ich mir das ja wieder abgewöhnen.


----------



## chillchillchill (16 Okt. 2014)

daumen hoch


----------



## Bandito14 (20 Okt. 2014)

Danke für die Pics von Caro


----------



## Loiz96 (30 Nov. 2014)

Hammer Video:thx:


----------



## The_Wild_Gigant (25 Dez. 2014)

Auch ne süße Maus ...


----------



## clau68 (30 Dez. 2014)

wow vielen dank


----------



## peter.lustig3410 (4 Jan. 2015)

daaaaaanke


----------



## Ramone226 (19 Jan. 2015)

super sweet


----------



## aleeex (20 März 2016)

super danke


----------



## josch999 (28 Nov. 2016)

die alte is so geil


----------



## Qwertzii (21 Sep. 2017)

:thx: Sehr nett


----------



## Lmtrhihi (3 Nov. 2017)

:WOW: auch nett


----------

